# Whats my front axle weight rating???



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

The sticker on my 2001 F250 V-10 4x4 crew cab says front axlew rating is 4400#.
Several of the plow manufacturerswebsites have that plow selector and with the v-10 option they all say 5200# front axle rating.
My buddy works as a body man for the local Ford dealership and he drives a 1999 F350. He said all F250 with the V-10 option have the higher rated front axle. He said you can tell by the presence of a front sway bar. Higher rating has it lower rating doesnt. I believe mine does have it but havent crawled underneath to check for sure since it is freezing out and messy out.
Does anyone know for sure???


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

If yours is 4400lbs it's because you have 4400lb front springs.

You can upgrade to either the 5200lb springs or the 6000lb springs to better support the weight of the plow.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

look at the warranty plate on the driver side "B" pillar. on the bottom line, there will be a spring code. get those 2 letters, and post them up, and we can tellyou what springs you have in there


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

With 4400lbs.....T-codes?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that sounds about rite.
i find it hard to believe a V10 would have a 4400 lb spring in it though. 
unless the thing was designed to be a lowrider. 
that thing must ride like a caddy though.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

I checked the tag. I believe the SPR code is TB. Does anyone know what that means.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

T-code front springs.....rated at 4400lbs.

You can upgrade to V-codes (5200lbs) or X-codes (6000lbs) to support the weght of the plow.




tjc,
My 01 F-350 CC PSD came with U-codes (4800lbs) and the 7.3 motor is close to 500lbs heavier than the V-10.


----------



## padec21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Any idea what the upgrade costs for the springs?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you can get the X-codes around $300-325 for the pair + shipping from online Ford parts places.

I think list on the x-codes is $230, but most dealers will sell below list.



I'd also get new u-bolts and nuts as I don't really like to reuse old ones.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

padec21;717003 said:


> The sticker on my 2001 F250 V-10 4x4 crew cab says front axlew rating is 4400#.
> Several of the plow manufacturerswebsites have that plow selector and with the v-10 option they all say 5200# front axle rating.
> My buddy works as a body man for the local Ford dealership and he drives a 1999 F350. He said all F250 with the V-10 option have the higher rated front axle. He said you can tell by the presence of a front sway bar. Higher rating has it lower rating doesnt. I believe mine does have it but havent crawled underneath to check for sure since it is freezing out and messy out.
> Does anyone know for sure???


it should tell you what the front end gvwr is right on the tag on the drivers side door jamb. my 2000 v10 has the 5200 # in it, but ive seen a few with 4800 and lower


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

His Front GAWR is 4400lbs....due to the T-code springs.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that is crazy. both my 2000 5.4 and 02 diesel have X code springs. i would not trade them for anything. i can run a meyers M9 plow, and the front only drops 2 inches.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ive got the 5200 # front end on my v10 and it holds a 9.2 v real well. that was the first thing i did when i looked at the truck was open the drivers door and check out the front end weight rating on it.


----------

